# New Rims - found i've cracked the rear rim.... looking at something wider/stgronger!



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

So I found a crack in my WTB I25 rear rim at the weekend (doing pre-ride checks - i'm a good boy).

The wheelset is about 1 year old so i'm keen on keeping the hubs - no wear on them - sealed bearings - PlanetX/On-One El Gaupo hubs - no issue with them.

So, in a bid to save a bit of cash i'm just going to change the rims.

I'm looking for something wider than 25mm - a fellow Clydesdale runs HOPE Enduro rims but he rides 27.5 (i'm on a 29er) and the HOPE's run 23mm wide internal.

So I'm looking at the STANS FLOW S1 - 30mm internal, SPANK OOZY Trail 395+ - 35mm internal or SPANK OOZY Trail 345 Rim - 30mm internal.

Any thoughts? bearing in mind I run MAXXIS tyres at 2.5 to 2.3.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have the Spank Oozy 395+ rims with Maxxis Dhf/dhr WT 2.6 F and R, and I couldn't be happier. They held up well to 4 days at the downhill park and are as true as ever. Mine are 27.5, but I'm sure their 29's are just as high of quality.

I weight in over 260 kitted up, so I haven't been easy on them. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I use down-hill rims for this exact reason. I'm not light and want my bike to be tough. I've hit my wheels pretty hard and they haven't even buckled never mind cracked. A well build down-hill wheel will take anything you can throw at it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the quick replies.

I've just found I can get the 395+ wheelset on chain reaction for £240 with british cycling discount. Might be worth doing eh?

oh, BTW I'm 6'7" and about 250lbs (give or take a little).

Think the rims will be fine with a 2.3 rear tyre?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Which version of the i25s are you on, the ST, Frequency or KOM? If it's the ST and you've managed to crack them, those are some substantial rims, if it's the Frequencys, they're the medium weight ones, the ST's would hold up better and come in i29. Definitely look to go for something burlier and I'd say i30 to deal with the size range you've mentioned. If however you were going to stick to 2.5", then I'd maybe suggest going to i35. Don't go for anything Stans at your size, stick to WTB, DT Swiss or the Spanks.


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, I have the STP's... so the burlier one - I've knocked it out of true a few times though - maybe i'm just a little too rough with it.

I 'pressed' the button on the SPANK's 395+ wheelset - they're getting great reviews as strong wheelsets and for the money they look great - come set up tubeless too so just need some sealant now.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have tho OOZY 345 rims on a rigid single speed and they've held up great with no suspension. Im only a little over 200lbs tho


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

bignick said:


> Hi, I have the STP's... so the burlier one - I've knocked it out of true a few times though - maybe i'm just a little too rough with it.
> 
> I 'pressed' the button on the SPANK's 395+ wheelset - they're getting great reviews as strong wheelsets and for the money they look great - come set up tubeless too so just need some sealant now.


You won't regret them. If the wider tire squares your 2.3's too much, you can always go wider later.

Tubeless setup with the Oozys is rediculously easy, coming from other rims. They will even I flat with no sealant to set the beads, then adding the sealant through the valve stem (if that's the way you do it).

Let us know how you like them.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I've heard spank rims are decent , how about their hubs on the complete wheelsets ?


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

johnD said:


> I've heard spank rims are decent , how about their hubs on the complete wheelsets ?


I didn't use their hubs, just the rims, so I can't speak to that.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, bit of an update.

Got the new wheels fitted today and they’re much bigger. They set up tubeless first time with a slug of stans and a quick pump of my cheap track pump. Really impressed by the quality too.

Will post a photo when I’m on my laptop next.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

bignick said:


> Hi, bit of an update.
> 
> Got the new wheels fitted today and they're much bigger. They set up tubeless first time with a slug of stans and a quick pump of my cheap track pump. Really impressed by the quality too.
> 
> Will post a photo when I'm on my laptop next.


Nice! Can't wait to see them and hear a trail report.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are mine.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I've attached some photos of my Banshee.

One with new wheels fitted (2.5 DHF front, 2.3 High Roller rear), one with new front and old rear (2.5 DHF front, 2.3 Minion SS rear), found I've flat spotted the old rim and a photo of the rim width difference (hard to photo).

Will put up a review soon.

Cheers


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

LyNx said:


> Which version of the i25s are you on, the ST, Frequency or KOM? If it's the ST and you've managed to crack them, those are some substantial rims, if it's the Frequencys, they're the medium weight ones, the ST's would hold up better and come in i29. Definitely look to go for something burlier and I'd say i30 to deal with the size range you've mentioned. If however you were going to stick to 2.5", then I'd maybe suggest going to i35. *Don't go for anything Stans at your size,* stick to WTB, DT Swiss or the Spanks.


i rode the dog piss outta stans flow ex rims on dt 350 hubs..never once had a problem. my weight varied from 260 - 280 lb when i had those wheels. idk if the newer flows are that strong or not..

to the OP , what hubs came with the spank wheels you bought ?


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought a spank wheelset so the hubs are spank oozy trails.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

cool , thanks for the reply.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Stan’s are tough rims if you choose the right model for your application. I’ve ranged from 225-240 over the last decade. I beat the living p1ss out of a pair of Stan’s FR rims for 10 years on 3 bikes. I’m on my 3rd season with Flow MK3s and I’m impressed with them. I managed to crack an eyelet and put a few flat spots in my rear rim, but that was on me for riding 1,800 feet of downhill on a flat CushCore wheel. I still rode that wheel for a week in Moab before lacing in a new rim.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

DT Swiss EX511! they are 545g and bulletproof. 

The rim is also way stronger than any Stan's offering (aka Flow's)

can be had on sale around $100


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Update (kinda)……

So, my first real outing on my new rims and I fell off and broke my ankle/leg (Maisonneuve Fracture) - came off a drop into a berm and the bike slid out on the rocks in the berm..... heard a crack.... oh, bugger.

Anyway, i'm laid up at the moment.

Back to the SPANK wheelset - they are really great quality and feel lightweight for the size of them - came with spare spokes and end caps for the hubs - so I can change axle sizes.

They were dead easy to set up tubeless too (not done this before) - slopped a bit of stan's in and then they pumped up straight away with my cheapo track pump first time (maxxis tyres).

If anyone is interested i'll keep you guys updated when i'm back riding.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey man, sorry to hear about the leg, that really, really sucks, hope it heals up fast.



bignick said:


> Update (kinda)&#8230;&#8230;So, my first real outing on my new rims and I fell off and broke my ankle/leg (Maisonneuve Fracture) - came off a drop into a berm and the bike slid out on the rocks in the berm..... heard a crack.... oh, bugger. Anyway, i'm laid up at the moment........................................If anyone is interested i'll keep you guys updated when i'm back riding.


To those defending Stans rims in this thread, how many of you have ridden the new ones? I certainly haven't, not after reading all the reports from people not pleased with them who rode the previous versions. I also did the math, about 5mm wider and about 30g lighter with new design did not equate to as trong a rim as the previous iterations and following reports/threads from people who have bought and used them has further reinforced my thoughts, I stick to anything else these days, WTB being my fav for price to weight to cost ratio.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

LyNx said:


> To those defending Stans rims in this thread, how many of you have ridden the new ones? I certainly haven't, not after reading all the reports from people not pleased with them who rode the previous versions. I also did the math, about 5mm wider and about 30g lighter with new design did not equate to as trong a rim as the previous iterations and following reports/threads from people who have bought and used them has further reinforced my thoughts, I stick to anything else these days, WTB being my fav for price to weight to cost ratio.


As I stated- I'm riding the Flow MK3. I'm coming from the FR, which was beefier than the original Flow. They aren't as burly as the FR, but I have no complaints.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

evasive said:


> As I stated- I'm riding the Flow MK3. I'm coming from the FR, which was beefier than the original Flow. They aren't as burly as the FR, but I have no complaints.


To be fair, the Stans FR rims were burlier than almost anything on the market at the time, almost anything available now, and have almost zero relevance to current models from NoTubes.

FR's were awesome rims, but they are long, long gone.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mikesee said:


> To be fair, the Stans FR rims were burlier than almost anything on the market at the time, almost anything available now, and have almost zero relevance to current models from NoTubes.
> 
> FR's were awesome rims, but they are long, long gone.


Fair point. What I was getting at is that even coming off the FR rims, the Flow MK3 aren't letting me down.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm on the new MK3's, no previous experience, but wish I went DT or Spank instead. I am ~250lbs geared up w/full pack, 30+psi in the rear tire (confirmed w/ 2 different gauges, suppose always a chance they are both wrong?), and 'ovalised' my wheel/put a jump in it with a pretty small jump to flat. The wheels were professionally built and re-tensioned prior to the season.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious how long you've had yours Evasive and on what bike?

As I said, made the move to WTB a good few years ago when I was looking for a good, reliable, cheap rim and found the WTB ST line, then when I was looking for new rims about 3 years ago for myself that were still reasonably priced and a bit lighter, found the Asyms and gave them a go after all the positive reviews and my own experience with the STs and wasn't disappointed. Built 4 sets for wheels for other guys ranging in weight from about 240lbs down to 165lbs and non have had issues. 
Gave the Stans a pass because the WTB tubeless interface seemed a bit easier and the Asym I found for a good bit less than Stans, and glad I did now after reading all those who used to run the old ones and then the EX and now on the MK3 and having issues.



evasive said:


> Fair point. What I was getting at is that even coming off the FR rims, the Flow MK3 aren't letting me down.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

They’re on a Yeti SB5.5 that I built in 2016. Laced to Onyx hubs with DT Champs. As mikesee pointed out, they’re nowhere as burly as the FR rims, but they’ve held up well under my (ab)use. There are a couple of dents, but they still seal fine. Honestly, I’m impressed that the hit that dinged my front rim didn’t destroy the wheel. I’ve posted elsewhere that I had to replace the rear rim after a 1,700 foot DH run on a flat CushCore led to two small cracks at eyelets. Straight gauge spokes probably contributed to that. Despite the beating, it still held up without issue for the remainder of the season, including a Moab trip. 

I’ve been riding Stan’s rims since mikesee built me a wheel set with those FR rims in 2006. I like the easy tubeless setup and I’ve been happy with the performance. That said, I might try DT EX511 rims for the next build, just for giggles.


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, so a long awaited review of my wheel set. 

I’ve not ridden a great deal since I broke my leg but im looking forward to getting a good year in 2020 of riding.

Just spent a day a Antur Stiniog and the wheels have been great.

I can hammer into stuff and it just steers. No or very little flex. Really pleased. 

FYI running 2.5 dhf and 2.4 dhr


----------

